

What happens when you go buy ink - mschonfeld
http://i.imgur.com/KdNCV.png

======
petercooper
Mostly true, but printers don't tend to come with full ink cartridges, whereas
stand alone cartridges are full.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Though with ink "drying out" (either for real, or digitally expiring) it
probably does make sense for some particularly low-intensity users.

I'm guessing at least part of the price disparity is that they assume anyone
with a clue will shop around and order online in advance of running out,
whereas a harassed, last-minute shopper will gladly pay over the odds for the
ink they need for their current printer rather than deal with the horror of
installing new printer drivers in XP.

